# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZ-Key Really BB Update, Flash SFI, WIPE FULL, NUKE, FACTORY OS, MEP 2012 and more!

## 4gsmmaroc

*zZ-Key Really BB Update, Flash SFI,WIPE FULL,NUKE , FACTORY OS, MEP 2012 and more!*  
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
What New:
------------------------------------------ *Added BB Read Full Phone Info (*FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD)
Added Put Phone in Factory OS Mode (*FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD)
Added Wipe Full Device (not more Blackberry boot problem) (*FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD)
Added Flash SFI (*Exclusive)
Added Nuke Device (*Exclusive)
Added Flash BB file (*Exclusive)
Added BB Dumper Read (*FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD)
Added BB Dumper Write (*FIRST AND ONLY IN THE WORLD) 
Added New Security Mep 2012
*MEP-12209-010*
----------------------------------------  *Now is posible revive BB with blink RED LED.
Now is posible revive BB with BOOT PROBLEM.
Now is posible fix all software BB Problems.
NOW is posible Nuke Devices. 
All is easy and standalone as usual, just ONE CLICK , and magic START  ULTRA-SPEED OPERATIONS. 
NEW & OLD SECURITY MODELS SUPPORTED *   
WAIT FOR MORE SURPRISES , THIS IS JUST THE BEGINNING...  *Update dongle is required*  *It's time to FLY*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team**zZ-Key Really Blackberry Update, Flash SFI, WIPE FULL, NUKE, FACTORY OS, MEP 2012 and more!* 
What New:
---------------------------------
------------------------------------------ *Added BB Read Full Phone Info
Added Put Phone in Factory OS Mode
Added Wipe Full Device (not more Blackberry with boot problem)
Added Flash SFI
Added Nuke Device
Added Flash BB file
Added BB Dumper Read
Added BB Dumper Write 
Added New Security Mep 2012
*MEP-12209-010*
---------------------------------------- 
and more, please check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

*بارك الله فيك متابعه ممتازه*

----------

